# my rhymes



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

gonna write my rhymes here...add on if you like 






my words slice like blades do
my verse hell its flames too
back with dope imagery
flawlessness...thats what dopes giving me
i send fright when the pen write
cycles in time thats a dead life
that we all have
ive battled for years so fall back
i write till lines flow
and im still nice with rhymes yo


----------



## Irene Si Milo (10 mo ago)

Niceee👍


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

Irene Si Milo said:


> Niceee👍


thank you!!!


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

you the worthless type
my verse is bright cuz every word ignites
been sinning since my birth in life
so im on my knees praying in the church at night
the curse i write
will freeze the beat and burn the mic
and i stay fly like a bird in flight
you want a verbal fight?
battle me and end up in a hearse tonight
my venom is pure the energy raw
i enter the core
my weapons the typ used for ending a war
my message the law my verse is the coldest
battle me your ash in a urn when the flow hits
my flow is the one
these lines too cold for your lungs
you smoke? im dope in the blunt, the green shade
a dream phase, im the ocean yall sea waves


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo the game mine, summon demons when i spray rhymes
travel through portals and break time
i leave corpses on the floor like Michael did
your whole head explode when the rifle hit
thats why life's a b1tch
im the defenition of what cypher is
my flow sick, so slick
my soul lit, define what cold is
smoke piff, bury your corpse under stone bricks
wont quit, break their bones and claim the throne
16's like when grenades explode
yall fake im dope, yall hate im hope
my state unknown
source of the cure like where haze is grown
made from the blood of the sages clone
change the tone, a slave that broke the chains alone
the great divine, scribble lyrics on every page i find
made to shine, spit a verse and cage your mind
yall rhyme like fake kids, i shine like Ma$e did
yall politicians get high and rape pigs
my mind what change is
tryna stay sane, brain's in a strange state
page plain, fill you with nails like that Quake game
Cain slain, this the same pain i maintain
evolve your style you stay the same way
embrace the grey days, im the light when the sun shine
battle me ill end your life with a punchline
im the angel of light, i conquer man
my thoughts are banned
raw bars leave claw marks like monster cans
never needed twitter, rip through your spleen and liver
gonna be awake for a while cuz the speed is bitter
you weak im sicker
you cant relate cuz what i see is bigger
murdered my ex now the sea is with her
the evil spitta, blessed like a Jesus picture
yall lack knowledge of the great lessons
never battle the beast with a fake weapon
ill make your lungs collapse like snake venom
if you never known hell you gonna hate heaven
frail peasants, tryna steal my shine
im the opposite of feeble lines, the deepest mind
speak in rhyme, burning lyrics i wont be needing mine
i feast and dine, on the screaming souls the demons find


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo the son back
my verse creates darkness...
till yall want the sun back
thats how the verse start
i disperse art
i write fire the verse spark
yall know the boy nice
record a verse that destroy mics
the blunt is heat
makes me leave yall hung from trees
you lack the skill
the rap is ill
on a mountain of gold ima dragon still
wanna battle you get trapped and killed


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

spit flames hit frames for quick fame


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

i spit the hate grip the blade
words slice like knives and rip your face
they pigs i slaughter swine
my thoughts a rhyme
first aware and causing time
the sand is falling
so walk down which ever path is calling
give what people lust
and heal like Jesus touch
now im gone like past time
im also the dawn the rap shine


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

this beat so nice the pen write
the heat and ice i sense fright
im a holy mind
meditate till its focus i
sent by God
theres demons so i kept the Lord
the cross blood stain
ima sith the force must pay
ill smoke a fat kilo
i grip iron man
that bust shots like black widow
the girl fine the girl mine
took her out fancy the first time
now she hacked up...
in the trash can
ima be a sad man
love is a damn scam
you trapped in four lines
my rap is sure fine
my whole verse is pure shine
back to basic
my rap amazing
switch blade stab your face in
i diss the fool
thats why system rule


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder << beat

this beat old school like past lives
the verse quick to slice like fast knives
born raw
the flow hit your form gone
every page i write...
the song strong
my weaponry alien made
yall rappers a failing disgrace
battle me? you'll be facing grenades
the rhyme structure is so sweet
make sure its a dope beat
i write rhymes your soul freed
my flow bring the cold heat
yo i rap and drip flames
a shotgun blast your rib cage
that's how my style feel
i should be given a fine deal
but they don't know when the rhyme real


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

im focused and all that
what yall dropping i called wack
im dope thats a strong fact
im x men the storm black
i write rhymes that cut flesh
my mind shines and done best
think quick or die now
im time found
the third level is fine now
the fourth where i spend time
you cant match my best line
theres a bat man on scarecrows
i give you the uncut...
a rare dose


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

my soul sacred you show hatred
ill dump your body in a cold basement
my flow unique nothing old as me
i existed when there was nothing known to see
i give life with one touch
i ditched knives the gun buck
put a hole in your chest i focus on death
everything i write the holiest text
let the corpse rot...
i like the strange odour
its game over
my verse disperse heat like flame throwers
im the hatred made
cut flesh with Jason's blade
the bad dreams wait till late night
your rhymes fake the blade slice
my spirit clear
thats why im the sickest here


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

a distant land
where the king is banned
ima ace with the winning hand
the verse grip like dog jaws
ima sinner but follow God laws
i shine bright as day
you reek of slight decay
get hit from where the sniper lay
no one dope as me
you a slave that hope to flee
im vast like ocean sea
the kid back with fresh flowz
i spit rap the text dope
ima predator your skull gone
my rhymes shine yours a dull form
i take life
like snake bites the venom kill
i write rhymes the tention builds
i do this for fun's sake
imagery clear and the pun's great
i spit raps like click clack
your ish wack im dope the kid back​


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

this whole cypher is wack trash
i act mad with black gats
i rap facts and thats that
i slap **** so stand back
the kid nice with flows
authentic everything i write is dope
yall just ****ing hate
my verse a cool breeze on a sunny day
the rhyme smooth like silk sheets
i drop flows and spill heat


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

time expand from my own mind
lyrics ready its show time
my spirit haunt the dead
where the demons live
im the Truth like what Jesus is
the flow strong like it lift weight
your soul torn in a sick way
i aint seen that before
i see you bleed at the core
and i still got guns and fast blades
they both hit lungs and slash veins
still the king of lines
and every verse i spill is shine


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

this beat made for war...
like flame throwers
battle me its game over
ask them mans that got murked
when i rap them fans they rock first
ima killer when the beat is on
beast jaws on a sinner till their meat is gone
my rap is gold
the flow like ice so i stand in cold
battle me the fäg will fold
whoops...dont mean to be using bad words
my rap burst
and travels the globe till its a black earth


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

the flow so sick it kill fägs
you still wack
iLL rap bringing skillz back
the verse dope it shine bright
my mind write with devine light
wanna battle? the pen ready
rhymes and flow the blend heavy
no remorse im a cold enemy
ill enter your aura steal your soul's energy
ill bring the pain if you weaker
and the flow ice cold...
like it stayed in the freezer...easy!!!


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo its been a while since i dropped lines
you tryna stop shine
so you get cut and chopped fine
my soul bleeds on the page im writing
my verse shows the Truth like a sage enlightened 
the rhyme is grand
the cypher champ
the switch blade same metal like iron man
the body in the trunk...
driving to the dark woods
you aint hip hop you Garth Brooks
the boi flow nice he sure shine
the verse so ice with pure rhymes


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

ride with me
make sure your mind is free
i shine with ease
my rhymes a beast
flow cold every line is heat
your style is weak
i was born on the seventh day
i walked through heavens gate
and brought fire to hell where the devils lay
let the metal spray
and hit your face and chest
im on top cuz i slayed the best
caged the rest...the demons back
i flow lines if the beat is crack
see me shining bright
verse hit like when lightning strike...easy!...aint no body cuffing wid dis!...predator blades...get sliced the blood flow...yall know how i do


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

the mad king worship the black ring
you lack bling living in black sin
the light is here
kruger mind only thing i like is fear
conjure nightmares
see talent the songs is right there
thats why i flow the best
my aura bright and my soul is blessed


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo im up at night tryna write a verse
tryna find out what life is first
i kill the set with wild flowz
im still a threat for my foes
i dont rhyme about gold chains
and i can switch it up
when the flow change
my ideas infinite
i cried the tears of sinners
and the holy is self
the campion holding the belt
so i rhyme till time stop
every line a dime drop


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

an easy verse
to explore the greedy thirst
mans...mind corrupted
composed of violent structures
predator alien gun
been rhyming since when
Shady was young
the war...nah...
dont wanna write about that
no fights about that
my lyrics violent...
nothing nice about that
so stick around for more shine
i spit a round with strong lines


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo fall back
i spit rhymes thats all crack
these mc's they bars wack
im the definition of raw rap
never battle the beast
strapped with the heat
leave rappers deceased
my verse shatter the screen
of your i phone
anyone hating on me can die slow


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

yo the flow like magic potions
my rap is dopeness
the whole squad classic boasters
yall tragic posers
this the real the pen dope
i send hope
i connect the third and fourth dimension
and mend both
i absorb energy your flesh hold
who iller than this flow
i drop sicker the kids dope
i rock quicker and rip foes


----------



## system (Apr 3, 2021)

_Due to the nature of this post (along with past behaviors that also driven on the decision of this user being banned), any content or behavior that promotes minors/pedophilia is on the grounds of a permanent ban. We do not tolerate any of this.

For rules that content such as this falls under is of the following:

"_*Inappropriate Content*

In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:

- Content describing or advocating sexual or illegal acts, or that is obscene, indecent, harmful to others' computers, or that violates the law in any jurisdiction is not permitted." - Forum Rules

---






put em on camera like kelly need kids
ill take those minors on a date i really mean it
bbbrrappp bbbrrrraappp


----------

